# question..



## glamdoll (Apr 12, 2007)

Its kinda dumb .. but  Im wondering..
I am an NC30 NC35 depending on season..
am I considered a womanof color?

Im mexican and I use to be tan n stuff
but now I am a mom and dont get much sun 
on me =[

its dumb iknow but i was just wondering..

thanks ladies


----------



## Candace (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd say yes, you are a woman of color


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 12, 2007)

Based on this forums definition, _Beauty of Color Beauty of Color is meant for anyone with a deep skintone. Black, Latin, Asian, Pacific Islander, Middle Eastern, or someone with a killer tan!_, yes.


----------

